

Google Translate says "Lorem Ipsum Dolor" is "Hello World" - antimatter15
http://translate.google.com/#la|en|Lorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20

======
castis
Well "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit."

translates into. "Hello world! Is here to cancel meals."

~~~
castis
Really? Downvotes for that? That's actually what it says!

------
antimatter15
I guess developers use "Lorem Ipsum" along with "Hello World!" so much that it
breaks Translate's statistical translation engine.

Wikipedia says the english translation of the first sentence is "Nor again is
there anyone who loves or pursues or desires to obtain pain of itself, because
it is pain, but occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can
procure him some great pleasure."

~~~
zachallaun
I can only suppose that you are correct about Google Translate. Wikipedia's
translation is strange, however, as "lorem" is not a word in latin. The "Lorem
ipsum" text is derived from a work of Cicero written in 45BC, in which the
following is present:

Neque porro quisquam est qui do _lorem ipsum_ quia _dolor sit amet,
consectetur, adipisci velit..._

As seen here, the placeholder text is wrought with strange omissions from the
original.

~~~
SeanLuke
Translated by Google as...

> Nor again is there anyone who loves pain itself, because it is pain, the
> system, so blinded by desire. Hello World!

------
Umalu
Google correctly translates "Hello world" from English to Latin as "salve
mundi". The Latin-English part is clearly an Easter egg. Nice.

~~~
alanh
Don’t be so sure it’s an easter egg. After all, as other commenters note, the
phrase is used as placeholder text (perhaps like, or alongside, “Hello
World”.)

I would like to see confirmation one way or the other from Google.

------
defrex
An easter egg, it seems.

